# Kiss me



## Tanana

Hi, I was just wondering how a female would say this. Thanks


----------



## farscape

... as always, depends on the context  There's no gender difference involved here.

For a friendly/familiar peck on the cheek, usually "Pupă-mă!" -> Kiss me! will do.
For a an affectionate gesture between two lovers one would use "Sărută-mă!" -> Kiss me!

Later,

.


----------



## allthewayanime

I think that 'Dă-mi un pupic!' will do too.(it's a free translation).


----------



## farscape

... and this free translation leads you to "Give me a (little) kiss", right? Depending on the context it might work too, that's why the forum rules require the context to be given.


Later,


.


----------

